# what does mean those numbers (0.1.0) in the Ts ID??



## erguayabero (Oct 28, 2010)

i always see that the people from this page when they list their Ts, before each name is a numbers, what is the meaning of those numbers?? 
example: 0.1.4 A. avicularia

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome

X.X.X (#males.#females.#unsexed) system that denotes the number and gender of species in a collection 
So,
M.F.U
1.0.0 one male tarantula 
0.2.0 two female tarantulas 
0.0.3 three unsexed tarantulas 
1.2.3 G. rosea – this means a total of 6 Grammostola rosea: 1 male, 2 female and 3 unsexed 



This, along with a ton of other info can be found on my site:
http://sites.google.com/site/tarantuladb/home

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## erguayabero (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks i always had this question!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 28, 2010)

Be sure and check out my site for other useful information. It's still a work in progress, so I'll be adding more content as I work on it.


----------

